# Social Security Card History Lesson



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This has been around before but some may not have read it. The truth is what it is!!!

History Lesson on Your Social Security Card

Dick Kantenberger Gifted Education Writer
Examiner.com 








Just in case some of you young whippersnappers (& some older ones) didn't know this.
It's easy to check out, if you don't believe it. Be sure and show it to your family 
and friends. They need a little history lesson on what's what and it doesn't matter
whether you are Democrat or Republican. Facts are Facts.

Social Security Cards up until the 1980s expressly stated the number and 
card were not to be used for identification purposes. Since nearly everyone in the 
United States now has a number, it became convenient to use it anyway and the 
message, NOT FOR IDENTIFICATION, was removed.










An old Social Security card with the "NOT FOR IDENTIFICATION" message.

Our Social Security

Franklin Roosevelt, a Democrat, introduced the Social 
Security (FICA) Program. He promised:

1.) That participation in the Program would be 
Completely voluntary,

No longer Voluntary

2.) That the participants would only have to pay 
1% of the first $1,400 of their annual Incomes into the Program,

Now 7.65% 
on the first $106,000

3.) That the money the participants elected to put 
into the Program would be deductible from 
their income for tax purposes each year,

No longer tax deductible

4.) That the money the participants put into the 
independent 'Trust Fund' rather than into the 
general operating fund, and therefore, would 
only be used to fund the Social Security 
Retirement Program, and no other 
Government program, and,

Under Johnson the money was moved to 
The General Fund and Spent

5.) That the annuity payments to the retirees would never be taxed
as income.

Under Clinton & Gore 
Up to 85% of your Social Security can be Taxed

Since many of us have paid into FICA for years and are 
now receiving a Social Security check every month -- 
and then finding that we are getting taxed on 85% of 
the money we paid to the Federal government to 'put 
away' -- you may be interested in the following:

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----

Q: Which Political Party took Social Security from the 
independent 'Trust Fund' and put it into the 
general fund so that Congress could spend it?

A: It was Lyndon Johnson and the democratically 
controlled House and Senate.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --

Q: Which Political Party eliminated the income tax 
deduction for Social Security (FICA) withholding?

A: The Democratic Party.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Q: Which Political Party started taxing Social 
Security annuities?

A: The Democratic Party, with Al Gore casting the 
'tie-breaking' deciding vote as President of the 
Senate, while he was Vice President of the US

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -

Q: Which Political Party decided to start
giving annuity payments to immigrants?

AND MY FAVORITE:

A: That's right!

Jimmy Carter and the Democratic Party. 
Immigrants moved into this country, and at age 65, 
began to receive Social Security payments! The 
Democratic Party gave these payments to them, 
even though they never paid a dime into it!

------------ -- ------------ --------- ----- ------------ --------- ---------

Then, after violating the original contract (FICA), 
the Democrats turn around and tell you that the Republicans want 
to take your Social Security away!

And the worst part about it is uninformed citizens believe it! 
If enough people receive this, maybe a seed of 
awareness will be planted and maybe changes will 
evolve.
It's worth a try. 
How many people can YOU send this to?

Actions speak louder than bumper stickers


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People should perhaps read that about twice a year. It appears they have less than a one year memory. I see they are dumb enough to fall for the negative campaign of the media and democrats against the Tea Party. I guess that means they are like children and want to spend until nothing is left. Very disappointed in the stupidity of the average voter. No surprise though if you look at the number who don't want to talk about politics. They want to play.

It's good to be back. I had a nice vacation watching these guys.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Great pic! Glad you had a good/great vacation. :beer: I hope to travel down east for a dove shoot in a few weeks. It will be my first break since pheasant hunting in ND the first of December last. :thumb:


----------

